# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Var Log Female 1st cycle

## ElectraMaddox

Day 1


12.5 mg var

15 min cardio
shoulder curls 22.5 lbs
Shoulder side extensions 10lbs
Shoulder extensions 10lbs
Tris pull down 70lbs
abs 10 reps 4 sets
cardio for 10 min


diet:

protein pancake
multigrain hard cracker
tuna tar tar
protein shake
Greek yogurt and peanut butter


supplements:

pre-workout
creatine
fish oil 3x
flax seed oil 3x
Bcaas 4x
fat burner 1/4 pill
Zma 1x
multi-vitamin


current stats:

135lbs
19% body fat as per calipers
5'6


FYI: working out and eating healthy for 12m, down from 185lbs, 8m using supplements, 1st cycle , interested in muscle growth while I'm cutting hence why 12.5mg vs 5mg or 7mg to start with. Planning on posting weekly updates over a 5-6 week period.

----------


## Tron3219

Be interested in any side effects you may experience. Thinking bout throwing some towards my wife lol

----------


## ANIMAL

My girlfriend just finished up a var cycle, she had zero side effects. Do want to make note you can't be on birth control while taking var. 

You should post up your diet with macros in order to see optimal fat loss by dialing in your diet. We'll be able to help better.

----------


## MickeyKnox

....

----------


## MickeyKnox

Sub'd!

Good luck Electra!

Theres also a private female forum for you to use as well. Contact Admin and you'll aslo recieve a color change to your name.  :Smilie: 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...m#.UL9gdmfX_fs

----------


## < <Samson> >

Awesome will follow this for sure. Been interested on how Var effects a typical female. Post up pics of before and after. 

Good luck!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Looking forward to this log. Good to see a female log so we can all learn  :Smilie: .

----------


## SlimmerMe

Welcome! and very interesting and thanks for sharing your experience.

----------


## Soar

Good luck, hope you get the results you are looking for  :Smilie:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Hi everyone thanks for the comments. As its still early on I don't have much to report at this time other than feeling super lethargic yesterday which I expected, today was a lot better, I think my body was adjusting. 

In terms of before and afters I don't have a problem emailing them at the end of this, however, I work in a highly regulated job field so I have to be aware of what I'm posting for obvious reasons. 

In terms of how Figure out how what I'm suppose to eat for the day I generally use nutritiondata.self.com and That's how I determine how much, what types of food and how to fill in my gaps so for instance if the food I'm eating for the day has too many carbs in it I go through and see how I can still get my 1200 calories from protein instead. I've been using this method for months and I seriously believe this has a lot to do with my success. Its easy to use while I'm making my meals for the day and its fast and it seems to be accurate. I know it's not the typical way to follow a diet but I've have it down packed, I think it's great for people who are busy and on the go a lot. 

I posted in the female forum I'm just waiting on the color change thanks! 

As for the months or research I've done, what I can say I've noticed in many places I read, that a chicks man got her to do 25mg or 30mg to start with and after two to three weeks they gave up on the stuff. In reading females who bodybuild (which is what I'm getting involved with) they had good advice. Basically the rule of thumb that most of them stated was 5mg is great to maintain what you have, 10mg will change your genetic make up a little bit and most said there's no need to really go over 15mg if you want to see results and changes in your body 10-15mg for a first cycle should be more than adequate. Obviously everyone's genetics are different and so are everyone's opinions but I think in the patterns I've seen and what my goals are 12.5 mg makes sense. 

I read how some people up the dosage in the cycle and some don't so everyone has a different method and again in a lot of places I read those who stayed consistent seemed to be happy with the results. 

They say experience is the best teacher so at this point, I'm confident that I have the knowledge of both the good and bad and what to expect and I'm okay with the possible outcomes. I think it's important to share this because I think this is a popular subject and there's not too much detailed experiences ie. a log for a female on her first cycle so I thought it would be good to share and hopefully help other people in some way.

----------


## fit2bOld

Thanks Electra for putting this out there, will be checking this regularly...

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Np. I will be giving weekly updates at a minimum.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Minor update: it's been 4 days, I started Tuesday. Not any big changes yet. I did noticed a couple of things today though, that I thought were worth sharing. While I was working out today, I noticed I wasn't becoming fatigued and I was able to push myself to do more reps than usual. I also noticed my veins looked a lot bigger than what they usually do when I work out. I usually get DOMS pretty bad especially when I work my legs out. I still have it but it's no where near as bad as it usually is and it's obviously not lasting as long. My appetite is gone completely, I need to remind myself to eat this started yesterday. I get hungry at the sakes times everyday and yesterday and today, I checked the time and it was past the times I normally eat. I need more sleep than I usually get but I feel super relaxed when I do sleep and I tend to be tired through out the day. I am noticing a lot of little changes because my body works like clock work and it's like the time got held back an hour lol. Anyways something else I think is worth bringing up, on a lot of boards people go back and forth with var bloats you or var doesn't bloat you... Well from what I'm noticing... I think what people are really experiencing is the extra water intake, I usually drink a gallon a day and now I'm almost doubling that. I'm always thirsty especially when I work out, to a point that it's rediculous. Sorry for the tmi, but as soon as I run to the restroom, I'm back to normal. All in all nothing crazy or dramatic yet lol just the basic stuff you've seen everywhere else so far. Oh and now I understand the "hard" feeling people say they feel... It's hard to describe but it's like your muscles feel like they are contracting but they aren't through out the day...so I feel like I'm lifting weights when I'm sitting at my desk.. Bizarre I know. It makes me feel like I'm more solid than I think I am lol. What I can say is if someone is interested in doing this prepare for change because a lot of changes are happening and I think what happens is the changes are happening but the results aren't there so people stop and quit all together or keep upping dosages. Again my opinion but I'll be able to verify or disprove that opinion in a few weeks. Okay well any good feedback is always appreciated. Thanks!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Okay so today is day 6 and I was able to lift a little heavier!

S.c 22.5 I was able to do 25lbs
S.s.e. 10 lbs today 12.5lbs
S.e. 10lbs today 12.5lbs
T.p.d. 70lbs today 80lbs -- yeah I was dying lol 

It's definitely exciting!!! Im surprised I was able to that today! As for my body composition, I see more definition but nothing dramatic. I look tighter. A couple people at the gym actually said that to me too. Where I see the most change is my abs. I had this pudginess that was not going any where and now it's flat and I can see a line going down the center of my stomach. All in all I'm so happy with what I've seen with in the first week. No weird side effects yet like a deep voice or increased facial hair lol but my face is greasy so I haven't been wearing foundation or powder on my face and I try cleaning my face during the day because I don't want acne ... Fingers crossed. That's it so far.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Day 8 ... Um my body is definitely changing. A lot of people asked me today what I'm doing to get so fit... I mean it's taking a while but it's funny how now people notice lol. I think the results are coming in quickly because of the dosage, im lifting harder and longer. My diet has a lot of protein. I don't have any bad side effects yet that are annoying to me but we will see. I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced such quick changes?

----------


## mojo999

Great job Electra!!!!  :Clap:  Interested to follow your development. BTW some women miss their period on cycle, so don't freak out ok...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

I actually have it but its really light. I really like var so far it def does what it's meant to do.

----------


## mojo999

Cool!!! you're G2G then. Which look are you going for? DLB? Andreia Brazier? Aaaah, choices, choices....  :Big Grin:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Laura Michelle prestin... Hands down...

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Laura Michelle prestin... Hands down...


Agreed for sure. That is a 10+ female body. The best, not too bulky at all but extremely fir & toned.

DLB is just too much. I don't need to see massive female abs. But, to each their own, specially in this world.


Keep it up! Mad respect!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Agreed for sure. That is a 10+ female body. The best, not too bulky at all but extremely fir & toned.
> 
> DLB is just too much. I don't need to see massive female abs. But, to each their own, specially in this world.
> 
> 
> Keep it up! Mad respect!




Thanks and yeah she has an awesome body and she competes in bikini ... Exactly my goal. She's perfect.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Post up a pic :Smilie:  Come on, I couldn't help myself. 


Seriously, fit and toned < None better

----------


## mojo999

LMP is an excellent choice!!!! I see you're not afraid of a challenge!!!  :Thumps Up:  Now keep that image etched in your mind. Set up a plan and work towards it!!! Nothing is impossible sistahh!!!  :Strong Smiley:  IMHO strong is sexy... DLB ABSolutely ROCKS!!!!!!!  :7up:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Is there a way I can message you

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Post up a pic Come on, I couldn't help myself. 
> 
> 
> Seriously, fit and toned < None better


Is there a way I can message it to you

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Is there a way I can message it to you


Not yet, your post count is not high enough.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Not yet, your post count is not high enough.


How many do I need to message you?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Female Steroid Survival Guide:

1. Don't expect to look like a frail editorial model. You won't look skinny, you look strong... Think about what you want to look like

2. Eat clean and lift and you'll see results pretty fast

3. The first few days your tired and annoyed at life

4. Greasy face ewww... Carry baby wipes dipped in alcohol and avoid make up during this time. Eye line and mascara are good but seriously you don't want to clog your pours, they are already nasty.

5. Eat even though you will have no desire too. 

6. For the girl on the run, pack supplements an extra dosage at that bc you never know what's going to happen and I believe consistency is key. Pack protein powder and whenever you need a snack or a quick fix make a shake... This works wonders for me.

7. Understand your building muscle... Or else you'll hate the stuff

8. People will notice and ask a lot of questions

9. Lift heavyyyyyy 

10. Period wise its more like spotting carry panty liners b.c it's random 

11. Drink tons of water and love it

12. Greek yogurt should be in your diet 

13. A routine in necessary 

14. If you want to be skinny... Don't do var or any roid period

Basically this is what I do and it's def working. It's really not rocket science. I think for females this is the way to go results are fast, this stuff works and it enhances your routine. If you don't have a routine don't do this. Be safe don't over do it, but 9 days in to using this it's obvious it works for strength, endurance and body comp. I can't wait to see the end result but like I said being a female it didn't take long to notice the changes. These are things I'm doing and maybe it'll work for you

----------


## < <Samson> >

> How many do I need to message you?


Think 50

I like your female guide. Looks informative for sure.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Think 50
> 
> I like your female guide. Looks informative for sure.


Thanks yeah I'll start working on getting 50 posts then, so I can shoot you a message and you can see the pictures

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Thanks yeah I'll start working on getting 50 posts then, so I can shoot you a message and you can see the pictures


Impatiently waiting. . . LoL Jk

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Impatiently waiting. . . LoL Jk


Its the best way to be...

----------


## ElectraMaddox

I forgot to add this earlier
My original measurements were
36 inch bust
27 inch waist
36 inch hips

Today my measurements
34 bust my boobs shrunk :/ hello boob job
24 inch waist - that I'm happy about
36 inch hips - I'm okay with my booty

Measurements is better than the scale

----------


## mojo999

Great job!!! pats on the back are in order i believe. Keep it up....

----------


## TMan96

> Laura Michelle prestin... Hands down...


Great Choice!!! You go Girl!!!!!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Great job!!! pats on the back are in order i believe. Keep it up....


Thanks! The working out is the easy part its staying away from all these holiday treats that has me dying inside but I'm like noo I need to do this

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Great Choice!!! You go Girl!!!!!


Thanks... Of course, she's gorgeous!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Impatiently waiting. . . LoL Jk


I sent you a message idk if it went through bc on my end it said sent but it didn't show up after that.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I sent you a message idk if it went through bc on my end it said sent but it didn't show up after that.



It did :Smilie:

----------


## spywizard

have you checked your cholesterol?? 

good job on the var choice..

a typical cycle (next time maybe)

1-2 weeks 5mg
3-8 weeks 10mg

side effects (not desired with prolonged use) High cholesterol, reduced menstrual cycle (normally returns to normal after use is stopped,) no need for pct.. 

Lifting heavy is crazy good..

congrats and keep up the good work..

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> have you checked your cholesterol?? 
> 
> good job on the var choice..
> 
> a typical cycle (next time maybe)
> 
> 1-2 weeks 5mg
> 3-8 weeks 10mg
> 
> ...


I got it checked before I started and it was in normal range. Im going back in January to have it checked. 
As for the dosage, yeah I mentioned that in other posts but I'm looking to develop more muscle, not just maintain what I have as for the 10mg vs 12.5 I don't believe thats a huge difference.

All in all I like the stuff lol

----------


## spywizard

"growing" new muscle fiber there's only one way i know how to do that (ok, i know of 2 ways)..

I think what you are doing and how you are doing it is great.. my wife as well as every woman i've ever put on var has loved the keepable results from the product.. 

good luck..

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> "growing" new muscle fiber there's only one way i know how to do that (ok, i know of 2 ways)..
> 
> I think what you are doing and how you are doing it is great.. my wife as well as every woman i've ever put on var has loved the keepable results from the product.. 
> 
> good luck..


Thanks!

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

How's it going  :Smilie: , sounds like you're enjoying it so far.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Day 11 
Not much to report my weight is the same. I def have more muscle and less fat than I started with, I'm a little stronger and im looking athletic, I stress athletic because I don't look thin at all it looks like my muscles want to pop through the body fat I have. I'm sleepy and I had wired cravings for butter... I don't even like butter? Idk where that's coming from, seriously though..butter... Why not a cheesecake or something worth craving. Who knows. As for the girl issues... Let me tell you so I thought my period was over, normally it's only a few days and yesterday it seemed to be done. Anyways of course while I'm lifting in the gym today while in bright colored shorts I had spotting... How embarrassing but that's the most unusual thing that's ever happened to me. So FYI ladies dark clothes, pads, tampons, carry them just incase because its like my period tricked me lol but it wasn't funny this morning when it happened I was pretty mad. As for hair I don't have extra hair but it's growing so fast, like I need to shave my legs like a dude who gets a five o'clock shadow and my eye brows look bushy and I just plucked them. I think this important stuff to know incase it happens to you or if your chick goes through this bc no one and no posts talks about this stuff happening. A lot of changes happen but that's what happens when you're doing steroids . Oh man I got the worst pumps working out ughhhh it was so painful.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Keep em coming, that is interesting shit.

The sides are so different from a guy. And the from this tiny (for a dude at least) dosage.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Keep em coming, that is interesting shit.
> 
> The sides are so different from a guy. And the from this tiny (for a dude at least) dosage.


It has such an impact on me, and so fast to like my body started changing with in a few days. Lol yeah the side effects are def not the same as a guy. It's crazy bc no one talks about how much your body will go through adjusting to var so it's def a learning exp. but my dosage is higher than what a lot of females start with also but I def would not go over 12.5 mg I can only imagine how potent that would be to my body

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Day 12 so basically I'm about two weeks in and my body has really been doing what i wanted it to do lol in a short amount of time, at this point the var is working well, the sides are tolerable and I'm going to add clen into the mix on day 14, for two weeks right in the middle of my var cycle. I'm going to obviously do 20/20/40/40/60/60/80 week 1 see how I handle it. If its tolerable I plan on staying around 80 mcg for a few more days and lower it the last few days but I need to see how my body reacts before I give reacts details because everyone's body reacts different from all the posts I've read so I need to see my tolerance towards it. For those who don't know what clen is it is horse medicine but it is good for burning fat, from the research I've done it's has anabolic characteristics which means it should preserve muscle instead of using it while on a caloric deficit. I'm still on the var b.c. I feel it would help preserve the muscle I've built while taking the clen. This is why I didn't want to do it post cycle and I've read some women who did it after taking var lost some of their strength they gained in the process. Idk if that's true but I don't want to be in that situation hence why I'm doing it this way. I'll give it sometime borrow I can give you an update on the sides on that as well and how it interacts with the var. all in all that's it for today.

----------


## TMan96

> I sent you a message idk if it went through bc on my end it said sent but it didn't show up after that.


Me too??? :-)

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Survival guide continued....

15. Fiber... Metamucil or something similar. Do I really need to elaborate? When you go to the bathroom you'll thank me. I try to have some kind of fiber every meal. I mix it into my protein shake before bed... This helps out a lot.

16. Buy razors you'll be shaving your legs more often and plucking your brows more often too.

17. Probiotics, buy them or eat a lot of Greek yogurt. From time to time I've been getting this rumbling feeling in my stomach but not hunger and the probiotic supplements help calm it down. P.s. I read the bacteria also helps clean out the liver, I'm sure it's not as strong as a liver support supplement but probiotics also help your intestines. 

18. Odd cravings will happen, learn to make desserts and yummy tasting food from protein, you'll be surprised how many recipes you find. Why am I saying this.... Remember what every other post on every website says diet is key so stick with it and when your hormones feel like a raging man lol you have these odd ball cravings but you're not hungry so don't mess it up over that.

19. You'll look different to other people and everyone will comment and ask questions but when you look at yourself you won't see it so take pictures along the way b.c. When you compare it, then you'll see the difference.

20. 12.5mg will change how you look so 10mg will probably do the same. I have a noticeable amount of muscle gain which I'm happy with and that's in two weeks. If you're looking to maintain do 5mg or 7.5mg. Depending on other factors like diet and exercise... That'll be how long it'll take to get results but on my dosage I have incredible strength increases to the point I exceeded my own expectations. If you don't want to look different of be stronger... Def don't do 20mg I wouldn't even consider going higher than where I am. 

21. I was reading about how underground labs make var and well here's some interesting news people... It's cut with creatine... Yes some labs, it accounts for 50% of the pill so for those experiencing bloating and temporary gains... Well there's your answer people. I'm using pharm grade so that's why I'm not exp that other than when I'm drinking tons of water and that passes quickly. I just wanted to put that debate to rest.

Read, read, read some more, seriously though. There is so much information available and I researched for a few months before going forward and even going through this I'm still reading everyday because I'm going through things no one spoke about or there's no detailed information on it. I'm doing my best to make this as descriptive and informative as possible but your exp won't be mine so like I said be informed. 

This is a great place for support utilize it. The people here a great and will help guide you and answer question, 9 out of 10 times someone's already asked what you want to know.., so research. 

Again I hope this is helping.

----------


## mojo999

Great to hear your progress Electra! Thanks for sharing.. Keep your course steady. Motivation: Getting closer to the LMP look...  :Wink:  Way to go!!! BTW its better to get hair growth that hair loss, dont u think?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Great to hear your progress Electra! Thanks for sharing.. Keep your course steady. Motivation: Getting closer to the LMP look...  Way to go!!! BTW its better to get hair growth that hair loss, dont u think?


Lol agreed!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Day 14: I added clen today. I was a b*t*h about it so I took it after I ate a banana. I'm still taking the var also. My cardio was great I did HIIT. It went well 60 min flew by and I wasn't dying. Weight lifting on the other hand lol I picked up a weight and my heart was pounding. I didn't have and crazy sides other than my hands were shaky from time to time. All in all it was a good successful day in my world.

----------


## mojo999

Clen does that to you. Up your sodium, potassium (the banana) and other minerals. Drink more water (we're talking by the gallon here). Pop in taurine once in a while. But I think you know this already right? 
BTW, I can't do clen. Just hate it. Cramping all over at weird places, and I do mean weird! Tremors I can handle  :Smilie:  T3 is fine for me, smoooth.... lol

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Clen does that to you. Up your sodium, potassium (the banana) and other minerals. Drink more water (we're talking by the gallon here). Pop in taurine once in a while. But I think you know this already right? 
> BTW, I can't do clen. Just hate it. Cramping all over at weird places, and I do mean weird! Tremors I can handle  T3 is fine for me, smoooth.... lol


 I haven't gotten that yet, I took the clen with a banana and actually followed it up with a low calorie monster ... It's loaded with taurine I didn't get and cramps but I have some spasms and shaky hands, I got a stronger multivitamin but that's about it. It's only day one I need to see when I start getting crazy lol

----------


## ElectraMaddox

I was looking into t3 and I read a few females used it successfully however it doesn't have the same anabolic properties as clen so you can also lose a little more muscle. I hear it's a great cutting agent! On the other hand I read about how it can affect the thyroid and create an imbalance permanently and that women are more sensitive to this happening. Realistically I think that probably from improper use but in comparing the two, and looking at other experiences and what females generally do and what my goals are, the clen and var stack made more sense. What I would do though is if I ever did a future cycle I would probably stack t3 but at a really low dosage in addition to the other two, I read about how a few males did it with var, clen and t3 (and test) and they liked it a lot. It's something I would consider but as for right now... I'm happy with the way things are currently going and the risk and benefit ratio going on with var and clen where are with t3 I personally think the risk/benefit ratio for a female it comes to close for the benefit to really outwiegh the risk for it to entice me to jump on it.

----------


## mojo999

Good point electra. But personally T3 has worked well for me. Used it whenever i needed to meet a certain weight requirement. Just that extra push over the bump  :Smilie:  As for permanent thyriod shutdown, heard a lot of horror stories abt it but I have yet to actually meet someone experiencing it. (How many horror stories have we heard aby AAS?  :Wink:  How much of it is true? ) As with any AAS, if you treat it with due respect, keep the dosage sane, and be attentive to what your body is telling you, it will be fine i believe. It has worked fine for me over the years. Full thyroid recovery within 2-4 weeks. Muscle loss is a fact (albeit miniscule in my case) but your AAS should be able to overcome that easily. Anyway you're doing the right thing, read up & research b4 taking the plunge  :Smilie:  For now, just stay your course and enjoy the ride...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Good point electra. But personally T3 has worked well for me. Used it whenever i needed to meet a certain weight requirement. Just that extra push over the bump  As for permanent thyriod shutdown, heard a lot of horror stories abt it but I have yet to actually meet someone experiencing it. (How many horror stories have we heard aby AAS?  How much of it is true? ) As with any AAS, if you treat it with due respect, keep the dosage sane, and be attentive to what your body is telling you, it will be fine i believe. It has worked fine for me over the years. Full thyroid recovery within 2-4 weeks. Muscle loss is a fact (albeit miniscule in my case) but your AAS should be able to overcome that easily. Anyway you're doing the right thing, read up & research b4 taking the plunge  For now, just stay your course and enjoy the ride...


Yeah of course, I mean you have to analyze the situation, what's going to aid me in achieving a desired looked and what should I take to supplement my diet and work out regimine? It all looks good but it doesn't mean it's all good for me. T3 def seems effective at what it does, I have no doubts that it works and that it gives that shredded look in a short amount of time but like I personally think being a female I need to have more experience and knowledge about that before heading down that road... I read a common stacking cycle for women is also winny and t3... But when I read on the side effects joint pain, thyroid imbalance in comparison to shaky hands and increased facial hair... Well you can see why I'm leaning one way versus the other.

----------


## mojo999

Totally agree with you there. Now give LMP a run for her money...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Totally agree with you there. Now give LMP a run for her money...


Agreed!

----------


## < <Samson> >

Keeping up on your posts I c. . .  :Smilie: 

I don't think I'll hit the clen or t3 any time too soon. I just run a EC stack when I get a month into my cut. Works well and I feel like I drank a Monster all day long.



Keep it up, goals are good to have for sure. I wish your motivation was contagious.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Keeping up on your posts I c. . . 
> 
> I don't think I'll hit the clen or t3 any time too soon. I just run a EC stack when I get a month into my cut. Works well and I feel like I drank a Monster all day long.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up, goals are good to have for sure. I wish your motivation was contagious.




Thanks I like it so far. With oxyelite pro my body hates that stuff but the clen my body is reacting to so much better. I took it without food and my heart was beating so fast. I grabbed a banana and I was good to go. All in all I don't have anything crazy yet. Thanks for the support!l

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Day 15

Day 1


12.5 mg var

15 min cardio 
shoulder curls 22.5 lbs today ....30lbs yeah babyyyyyyyy
Shoulder side extensions 10lbs....today 15lbs I know iwas in shock too
Shoulder extensions 10lbs...today 15lbs I love it
Tris pull down 70lbs - still at 80lbs 

My progress so farrrrrr!! I do other workouts and I have progressed in all but I'm using this as a guideline for this post. Because that would be a lot of work outs to track and document.
abs 10 reps 4 sets
cardio for

----------


## < <Samson> >

Got a question for ya. Do you do big lifts(ie: bench, squats or dead lifts)?

Just thought about it. Also, do you do other shit like pull ups, push ups or dips?

I think I need more progress pics :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

This is a great thread Electra! Full of great info. 

THANKS!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Electra. Love your thread and the progress. I will use this as reference when I start. Thx for sharing!!!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Got a question for ya. Do you do big lifts(ie: bench, squats or dead lifts)?
> 
> Just thought about it. Also, do you do other shit like pull ups, push ups or dips?
> 
> I think I need more progress pics



I do squats I started with 50lbs on the smith and now I can do 110lbs so that's was awesome! 
I don't do dead lifts I know they are good but I always get dizzy from them for some reason. 
I do bench on the smith machine I started at 30lbs now I'm at 60lb
I can do assisted pull up with 60lbs assistance
Dips I do here and there 


Yeah I'll send some this weekend.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Electra. Love your thread and the progress. I will use this as reference when I start. Thx for sharing!!!



Thanks, hope this helps!!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> This is a great thread Electra! Full of great info. 
> 
> THANKS!



I'm trying to be descriptive as possible! Glad to here that it's not useless lol! Thanks!

----------


## mojo999

> I do squats I started with 50lbs on the smith and now I can do 110lbs so that's was awesome! 
> I don't do dead lifts I know they are good but I always get dizzy from them for some reason. 
> I do bench on the smith machine I started at 30lbs now I'm at 60lb
> I can do assisted pull up with 60lbs assistance
> Dips I do here and there 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll send some this weekend.


"I don't do dead lifts I know they are good but I always get dizzy from them for some reason."

You gotta do deads Electra.. I just love them!!! I too get dizzy sometimes when I go heavy (not as heavy as I used to though  :Big Grin:  ) It's because i dont breathe deep enough I think. What I do is to break the set into 2 with 3 secs rest in between to catch your breath. Instead of 8 reps i'd do 4X2; 10 reps = 5x2; u get the picture. Hope this helps. 

Progressing well, keep it up!!!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> "I don't do dead lifts I know they are good but I always get dizzy from them for some reason."
> 
> You gotta do deads Electra.. I just love them!!! I too get dizzy sometimes when I go heavy (not as heavy as I used to though  ) It's because i dont breathe deep enough I think. What I do is to break the set into 2 with 3 secs rest in between to catch your breath. Instead of 8 reps i'd do 4X2; 10 reps = 5x2; u get the picture. Hope this helps. 
> 
> Progressing well, keep it up!!!


Yeah I'll def give that a try. I'll just cross my fingers I don't faint lol

----------


## < <Samson> >

I can't really say if dead lifts are a must, but they sure do a lot of whole body strengthening. I have never seen a female do them with any weight other than the bar, ever. 

Just kinda wondered if you did big lifts since I am so not used to seeing a female tying to gain LBM. 

Your diet still solid? This holiday shit got me a few times already. Tasty foods get to me "sometimes".

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> I can't really say if dead lifts are a must, but they sure do a lot of whole body strengthening. I have never seen a female do them with any weight other than the bar, ever. 
> 
> Just kinda wondered if you did big lifts since I am so not used to seeing a female tying to gain LBM. 
> 
> Your diet still solid? This holiday shit got me a few times already. Tasty foods get to me "sometimes".



Yeah I can do it with like 10lb weights nothing crazy but I like die. I feel sick and the room spins...I literally vomited after dead lifts one day... Def my least favorite workout.

Diet is still entact exactly the same, I need to do more cardio in my work out but all in a.l I have no complaints my body looks better than the puff ball I started with. I look solid now, and I just need to get a little more slender and I'll be pretty much where I want to be. I really have no complaints as for food I miss it time to time but when I see the results I'm like I'm good on that

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Update: clen 

As ive been taking clen I noticed the side effects aren't terribly horrible. I took a look at the liquid and I noticed it has chemical suspension. For those of you who don't know what that is, it means the mixture is no longer mixed, the agents in the mix are separating causing the liquid to be less potent... In essence it means the shelf life is over. Some people will shake the liquid but from my understanding once the shelf life is over its never as potent. All in all I contacted the supplier and a new one is on its way. 

Today everyone noticed I look different, everywhere I went from work, to friends, to family, to the gym, everyone commented on how toned I look. 

That's it for today I'm shot

----------


## Alinjr

^^^nice and good for you.

----------


## ANIMAL

Deadlifts are a must. My girl does them, loves them and has improved her overall physique. Not sure why you feel like you're going to faint, maybe you're holding your breathe? Just make sure if you start doing them, you have somewhere there who knows what they are doing and can instruct you with proper form, last thing you want to do is hurt yourself just to do the movement.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Deadlifts are a must. My girl does them, loves them and has improved her overall physique. Not sure why you feel like you're going to faint, maybe you're holding your breathe? Just make sure if you start doing them, you have somewhere there who knows what they are doing and can instruct you with proper form, last thing you want to do is hurt yourself just to do the movement.



Yeah I don't ever do them Alone. I don't hold my breath, but I almost always get sick from them. Maybe I should just try the bar with out weights.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Day 19

Sorry I've been slacking.cwhat a crazy week. All in all I'm still having strength progression I was doing biceps today and originally I could curl 10lbs but barely now I'm at 20lbs. My measurements are still the same from a week ago, I look a little more slender. It's def from the clen . All in all I'm not having any terrible reactions to this stack. It's doing what it needs to. I will say I get much more fatigued lifting weights. Cardio however, I can't breath a thousand times better and I have more stamina, maybe I'm asthmatic idk. My muscle pumps def hurt more. Oh yeah, so before I started taking clen I thought I was wonder woman because the var was good at not letting me get DOMS but that returned as soon as I started taking the clen but it's not as bad as it would be if I didn't take anything. My legs and my butt look shredded already everything else is following suit. I take clen with a banana and a monster and the only sides I get are shakey hands. I tried without anything and I thought I was going to die. I haven't had cramps or anything else but it could be how I'm taking it. One thing I can say is I can see my vascularity for sure. At first it was only when working out but now as I sit here and type this I can see the veins in my hands, fore arms and arms. Oh and my fore arms are rock solid now before they were flabby, I had no muscle there or shape, that looks nice too. No man voice, no beard, no roid rage lol, all in all I'm on a good path.

----------


## mojo999

Hey Electra... Good to hear abt your improvements... Kickin ass and taking names i see...  :Big Grin:  BTW the fatigue you're experiencing can't be due to asthma, you're on clen (its a bronchial dilator). Could be that your doing more and pushing much harder than before, i.e. increased volume + intensity? Sometimes when I do get abnormally fatigued I take a step back a few days, less intensity less volume (abt 80% should do it). Let my body catch up. U may want to check your BP too. 
Hope you keep your food and alcohol intake in check during the festivities... merry christmas and a happy new year!!!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Hey Electra... Good to hear abt your improvements... Kickin ass and taking names i see...  BTW the fatigue you're experiencing can't be due to asthma, you're on clen (its a bronchial dilator). Could be that your doing more and pushing much harder than before, i.e. increased volume + intensity? Sometimes when I do get abnormally fatigued I take a step back a few days, less intensity less volume (abt 80% should do it). Let my body catch up. U may want to check your BP too. 
> Hope you keep your food and alcohol intake in check during the festivities... merry christmas and a happy new year!!!



Hey thanks you and you too! Merry Xmas! I don't drink and I ate a lot but not anything too bad lol. I meant that with the clen I breath better than without the clen, so I said maybe I have asthma bc it's helping my breathing. When I lift weights my heart pounds faster. Im pretty sure it's the clen because when I only had the var i wasn't feeling this and this is the only new variable in the situation. As for pushing myself I have been def. doing that so I do need to take a day or two to relax for sure! Thanks!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Merry Xmas every one! I finally joined the pink club! Yay! Hope everyone got what they wished for!

----------


## MickeyKnox

Wow, from your descriptions your progress and body comp is awesome! I hope we get to see before and afters. 

I liked your survival guide too! lol

Keep up the terrific work Electra!  :Smilie:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Wow, from your descriptions your progress and body comp is awesome! I hope we get to see before and afters. 
> 
> I liked your survival guide too! lol
> 
> Keep up the terrific work Electra!


I messages you. Thanks!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I messages you. Thanks!


Hey Mickey. I am gonna get jealous!!!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Hey Mickey. I am gonna get jealous!!!


Before and afters will put that to rest. Message me for my email  :Wink:  (lol)

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Hey Mickey. I am gonna get jealous!!!


I'll send it to you I just don't want my pics out there, for many reasons.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'll send it to you I just don't want my pics out there, for many reasons.


I COMPLETELY understand  :Smilie:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> I COMPLETELY understand


I sent you a message.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I messages you. Thanks!


Good job! I can really see the hard work, dedication, and difference in body comp! Hats off to you! 

Keep up the hard work!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Good job! I can really see the hard work, dedication, and difference in body comp! Hats off to you! 
> 
> Keep up the hard work!


Thanks

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Can you take my name off here?



I feel bad even posting pics without my face on here.

No way pictures of tats or anything identifiable. Changed my name on here too because I used it on other boards.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> I feel bad even posting pics without my face on here.
> 
> No way pictures of tats or anything identifiable. Changed my name on here too because I used it on other boards.


Seriously, that's how I feel

----------


## mojo999

Hi electra... how's the progress lately?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Day 25

Welllll.... My core is so much stronger than when I started. My abs are starting to form a tad bit and they are stronger for sure. My weight is the same, but I look very different lol I'm happy with it. As for strength I've noticed incredible strength gains in all of my body parts. No new side effects, the clen is working but my sides are not bad at all. 

In my research I've seen women don't need pct but I'm planning on using nolvadex b.c It is an anti-estrogen. It will help with muscularity and vascularity as well as help with "female fat deposits" that estrogen is associated with. I think that combined with a stronger steroid , mast. Is what's next for me. I think the var and clen have done a great job in aiding a toned/muscular physique but I'm looking for a little more ripped look and I think those as well as var and no clen would be a great cutting stack for my desired looked. I'm not planning to start this until feb but these are my next plans as this cycle is coming to and end sooner than I expected... It went so fast.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Hi electra... how's the progress lately?



I got ya!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I think that combined with a stronger steroid, mast. Is what's next for me.


Oh yeah?

Apparently the sauce is quite addictive for both male and female.


Before I started my first cycle I said it was just one time to break a plateau of size. Yeah, sure. . . Throttling myself back is very hard now. Specially since I have access to gear now.


Sounds like you're doing pretty well though. 


Don't step to injecatables. . . .

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Oh yeah?
> 
> Apparently the sauce is quite addictive for both male and female.
> 
> 
> Before I started my first cycle I said it was just one time to break a plateau of size. Yeah, sure. . . Throttling myself back is very hard now. Specially since I have access to gear now.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're doing pretty well though. 
> ...


Lol... Yeah b.c. It breaks the plateaus. I guess youre right about that. Why do you say avoid injectables?

----------


## canuckcaleb

Good thread had fun reading. B/A pics?

----------


## mojo999

> Day 25
> 
> Welllll.... My core is so much stronger than when I started. My abs are starting to form a tad bit and they are stronger for sure. My weight is the same, but I look very different lol I'm happy with it. As for strength I've noticed incredible strength gains in all of my body parts. No new side effects, the clen is working but my sides are not bad at all. 
> 
> In my research I've seen women don't need pct but I'm planning on using nolvadex b.c It is an anti-estrogen. It will help with muscularity and vascularity as well as help with "female fat deposits" that estrogen is associated with. I think that combined with a stronger steroid, mast. Is what's next for me. I think the var and clen have done a great job in aiding a toned/muscular physique but I'm looking for a little more ripped look and I think those as well as var and no clen would be a great cutting stack for my desired looked. I'm not planning to start this until feb but these are my next plans as this cycle is coming to and end sooner than I expected... It went so fast.


Another satisfied customer  :Smilie:  Time flies when you're having fun....  :Wink:  Stacking Nolva+Mast huh? Stepping up your game i see?...  :Big Grin:  Btw, Mast takes awhile to kick in, so plan for a long cycle if you're going there. Its slow acting but the results are permanent mostly. You may wanna check out primo too. I'm guessing here, what samson is saying, injectables give better results than orals and therefore more "addictive"... LOL  :Evil2:  IMHO injectables are way more efficient than orals. Combined with a good diet it will make the Var gains look like childs play... 
Anyway... Happy new year!!!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Another satisfied customer  Time flies when you're having fun....  Stacking Nolva+Mast huh? Stepping up your game i see?...  Btw, Mast takes awhile to kick in, so plan for a long cycle if you're going there. Its slow acting but the results are permanent mostly. You may wanna check out primo too. I'm guessing here, what samson is saying, injectables give better results than orals and therefore more "addictive"... LOL  IMHO injectables are way more efficient than orals. Combined with a good diet it will make the Var gains look like childs play... 
> Anyway... Happy new year!!!



Hey, thanks! I have primo too but I was thinking mast, nolvadex and var for a cycle to cut. I was considering if my muscles are to frail looking which I don't fore see happening then, I would do eq and primo and nolvadex for a cycle. I just didn't want to do primo and mast together.... What are your thoughts on this?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I would do eq and primo and nolvadex for a cycle



You tell me the sauce is not addictive.  :Smilie: 

Still funny as shit that it is the same for male and female. . . . 


If you did do injects, how often would you have to shoot? Since you don't shoot test, I can't really compare a female shooting to a guy.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> You tell me the sauce is not addictive. 
> 
> Still funny as shit that it is the same for male and female. . . . 
> 
> 
> If you did do injects, how often would you have to shoot? Since you don't shoot test, I can't really compare a female shooting to a guy.



2x a week, up to 100mg but I'm def not going that high and yeah you're def right.

----------


## run_n_fool

Can I get the before and afters as well? A girl I am trying to get with is interested in a var cycle.

----------


## mojo999

Hi Electra... I'm no expert on female cycles but it is well known that Primo and Mast does the same thing. Hard + quality gains. But ladies can't go on high dosages so you'll hv to keep the mg low but cycle longer i believe. When i do long cycles (over 12 weeks that is) i'll do 1 long and 1 short in a year. Again I'm not sure how the ladies would subscribe to this. Most importantly, listen to your body and always keep it sane  :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

How's it going girl???

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> How's it going girl???


Hey a lot! Sorry I've been super busy. I'll get to writing an update today when I get home.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

I hit over the 1 month mark and most of this journey is over... So what have I taken away.
I learned... How to cope with side effects and create solutions
I look... Much more muscular!
I am... Stronger
I feel... Better

I've increased my lifting in all areas, much more than I anticipated. It's like every week there's a new breakthrough. I feel as if plateaus do not exsist... How In two short weeks reality will kick in. It's been beautiful living without DOMS. This cycle allowed me to challenge myself in the weight room and on a personal level as well.

----------


## yourmom

My wife did a 6 week Anavar cycle last year. We took pics every Monday, the difference between the first and sixth was very noticeable. she starts again this week, she's very excited. lol

----------


## Sweetss

I'm getting ready to start my cycle in about a month and reading your progress is getting me very excited. I did my first cycle back in august but was on birth control. So i never got to experience the vars full potential. Really looking forward to too seeing what it does for me! love reading about another females experience with the var! Awesome progress...would love to see before and after pics!!!!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> My wife did a 6 week Anavar cycle last year. We took pics every Monday, the difference between the first and sixth was very noticeable. she starts again this week, she's very excited. lol


Believe I'm understand! Good luck!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Day 33 
So I have always had strong legs! That's my genetic gift. Today was great I was able to rack the adductor and abductor and the seated calf press. I have to tell you that brings a smile to my face. I'm a pretty happy camper. It feels so good to feel like I've accomplished so much during the past month. This is keeping me motivated.

----------


## stpete

Nice log, Electra.

Keep up the good work!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Nice log, Electra.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Thank you!

----------


## mojo999

Hey electra,
14 days to go huh. I'm sure you'll miss it when its over...  :Smilie:  Btw in preparing for a soft landing, i know there's no pct required for ladies but would there be any danger of estrogen rebound from var?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

" Post Cycle Therapy For WOMEN
ok... this subject has been up for debate for as long as i can remember... There are not many studies nor research as with aas and PCT for men... 

So, i figured it was about time to make a post about women's PCT options to help out women when coming off a cycle and to help men help women since we are VERY different!!!

Post Cycle Therapy i am sure you have heard time and time again... For men, this usually includes an ancillary to re-stimulate natural test production etc. With women, PCT is VERY VERY different.
I know it has been the general assumption that women do not need PCT, however, it has come to my attention (and from years of experience) that we actually DO in fact need PCT...

Post Cycle Therapy for women obviously does NOT include a test stimulant, but rather other factors...

Tapers: Everyone wants to know about tapering... Well, that really depends on the aas you are using... The milder the aas, the less the taper. For example, anavar does not call for a taper, however many women have seen less side effects post cycle with a little post cycle taper. This may be 1 week after you complete your cycle where you taper down. Considering the average dosage is 10mgs, a taper would be: (5, 5, 5, 2.5, 2.5, 2.5)

In my own personal experience with anavar, a taper for me really isn't necessary... so just stopping is fine. HOWEVER, i do apply Post Cycle Therapy!

I feel PCT should be considered due to these reasons:
Depression: MANY women report depression post cycle. I personally got it really really badly last nov, so now the last week of my cycle, i start cycling in 5HTP. You can also use St. Johns wart or valerian root etc... 
Estrogen Rebound: Granted anavar is a mild androgenic , it is still an androgen. Some women experience a slight estrogen rebound. I personally have ALSO experienced this... 
One of the ways i counteract it is to take "Twinlabs Male Fuel". This actually aids allowing my test levels to lower but not drop, thus preventing an estrogen rebound. When a hormone drops suddenly another one always tends to increase to counteract, even though it may not be beneficial to us... 
Another way is to use a very very mild dosage of an estrogen suppressor (ie. nolvadex ) to allow the estrogen to slowly level out as the test levels fall post cycle. (As our test levels begin to return to normal and decrease, estrogen will increase post cycle, due to the fact that an aas does suppress estrogen levels a bit, so a suppressor will control the speed at which it increases- thus preventing a possible estrogen rebound!)
Appetite: Most AAS tend to increase your appetite. This has a bit to do with an accelerated metabolism (increased muscle and protein synthesis), nevertheless, aas can increase appetite. With that said, I think a strict diet should follow your cycle. 
My reasoning for this is that fact that since you have an increased appetite from using an aas, now that that is over, you will continue to experience an increased appetite, but with no aas anymore. Basically saying that now that you are OFF, you will not be using all the calories/fuel as efficiently as when you were ON. So if you splurge like crazy, you WILL notice a rebound in weight and or fat. Get it 
I HIGHLY recommend a clean diet for about 2 weeks POST cycle!!


Those are the 3 main factors i can think of that may cause havoc with a woman's mental and physical well being post cycle... They are ALL factors i have personally dealt with, struggled with and learned to control! 

As a female who is using aas, PLEASE know ALL the facts!!! Be over-prepared! There is nothing worse then a women who loves her results from weeks of suffering, training, dieting, etc... only to waste all her hard work and experience negative side effects post cycle... Estrogen rebound is a bitch. Weight/fat rebound is a bitch. Depression, we won't even go there lol...

So please ladies... LISTEN to your body. Get to really know what works for YOUR body! You may never need post cycle therapy, but you may... so good"

----------


## ElectraMaddox

I found that on a few different websites that same basic info and I'm def going to use a low does of nolvadex and taper even though it's not needed.

----------


## -Ender-

Fantastic log Electra. It was a pleasure to read.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ x2

i hope you keep your log going during "withdrawals" LOL!!!

----------


## < <Samson> >

So different yet similar in quite a few ways. Depression sure hits from aas withdraw, but some people get it way worse than others. 

Yet again, this sure changes my outlook on females "using". I never thought that something so mild at a low dose would even give you any of this, positive or negative. 10-15mg a day of var would do absolutely nothing in my opinion, but this is just not the case. 

Even when I ran a super low dose of D-Bol at the start of my cycle I seen almost a instant effect. 

Lesson learned: even low dosage of juice will juice you up. The more is better thinking just does not really work here. Just like the test dosage I am on. I am on 30% more than my last run. Yet, the results are same as before at best. 


Good info here for sure. Only female log I have seen on here within the year. Before and after pics would be great. But, considering the place I completely understand the reasons behind not posting them. 


Keep at it, juiced or not. If you don't the work you have done sure gets lost fast. Way faster and easier than it took to achieve.

----------


## stpete

The PCT for Ladies is a great addition.

But that whole thing about keeping a "clean diet" kinda gets me depressed just thinking about it. haha...Good to hear you have the dedication.

Nice work.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Fantastic log Electra. It was a pleasure to read.


Thank you!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> ^^^ x2
> 
> i hope you keep your log going during "withdrawals" LOL!!!


I probably will anyways lol

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> So different yet similar in quite a few ways. Depression sure hits from aas withdraw, but some people get it way worse than others. 
> 
> Yet again, this sure changes my outlook on females "using". I never thought that something so mild at a low dose would even give you any of this, positive or negative. 10-15mg a day of var would do absolutely nothing in my opinion, but this is just not the case. 
> 
> Even when I ran a super low dose of D-Bol at the start of my cycle I seen almost a instant effect. 
> 
> Lesson learned: even low dosage of juice will juice you up. The more is better thinking just does not really work here. Just like the test dosage I am on. I am on 30% more than my last run. Yet, the results are same as before at best.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I completely agree.... More is not better and there are def effects ... For a female I ran the dose on "high" end. Wrapping my mind around that is tough .. Had I done 5mg I doubt I'd have the same progress or problems lol I mean side effects I had. Everything has been bareable but this is def a dangerous zone to get into ESP being a female and I think safety is key.

I felt a female log was important bc there is so much conflict with information and tons of misinformation. I read about men recommending their gf 25mg a day to start and even my male friends said that. Had I not done research I wonder what would have happened but IMO that's just way too much even 12.5 mg was a lot for me. I really thing 15mg would be tops.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> The PCT for Ladies is a great addition.
> 
> But that whole thing about keeping a "clean diet" kinda gets me depressed just thinking about it. haha...Good to hear you have the dedication.
> 
> Nice work.



Me too! I keep day dreaming about a nice juicy Kobe burger

----------


## Joe7

Awesome thread. will have my wife read it. I wish you could post pictures before and after.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

What a day.... Just an FYI ... So I woke up today super bloated I mean pop belly and all. I was confused as to why I looked like I had a little pregnant belly. Anyways as the day went on I got my period, not a normal one though. Not enough for a tampon, not enough for a pad. Enough for a panty liner. Plus I had really bad constipation. Yes I know its effen disgusting. They say that's normal on your period and a side of var so what happens when the two happen at the same time... A pop belly. I'll def be increasing my fiber intake yet again this week. I just hope I have no additional surprise like last month where it was playing hide and go seek and then it would come back like it was playing a joke on me. 

Strength wise I did squats on the smith machine and I was able to do a 140lbs that's by far the most I've done with squats and that's not really so etching I worked out too much before on cycle even though my legs are pretty strong but I would 50lbs maybe 70lbs if that. That's going into my most improved category right there.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^awesome numbers on the squats....sorry about the other sides......

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> ^^^awesome numbers on the squats....sorry about the other sides......


Thx and yeah :/ I'll make it though.

----------


## mojo999

Haha... you satisfied my curiousity on pct for ladies. Great info electra. Many thanks!!!  :Big Grin: 

PS, maybe we can repost this on the PCT section?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Haha... you satisfied my curiousity on pct for ladies. Great info electra. Many thanks!!! 
> 
> PS, maybe we can repost this on the PCT section?


Yeah that's prob a good Idea

----------


## twitz

Hey Electra, fantastic log! Thanks for posting your experience. I have been reading up on female cycles, and there is just soooo much conflicting information. 

Sorry if I missed it, but did you start at 12.5mg/ day or you built up to that? Did you split your dose? I guess this would be your 5th week, how long are you running it for?

I'm super curious how you make out with the nolvadex , please keep us updated!  :Smilie:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Hey Electra, fantastic log! Thanks for posting your experience. I have been reading up on female cycles, and there is just soooo much conflicting information. 
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but did you start at 12.5mg/ day or you built up to that? Did you split your dose? I guess this would be your 5th week, how long are you running it for?
> 
> I'm super curious how you make out with the nolvadex , please keep us updated!


Yes I started there and I split the dose one in the morning one a few hours before bed. I am in the middle of my fifth week and I have not started nolvadex, my plans are to taper down to 5mgs of anavar then start the novladex so by the end of January I should be starting that. I def will. I keep learning as I read and as I go through this because honestly I feel like I've gained a world of knowledge from this experience. It's one thing to research it and have thoughts about potential outcomes and to actually live it and see it. It's motivating and challenging at the same time but I think it is worth it with proper planning.

What I can say:
1. Proper planning is needed
2. Expect sides at the dosage level I'm taking
3. Know how to deal with it
4. Stick to the diet and work out regimine that you've had 
5. Set realistic expectations.. Not that you're going to look like a supermodel and lose bodyfat from a pill
6. Expect muscle growth and hardening
7. Expect people to say things about how you look different
8. Expect new people to say "are you an athlete?" I get that like 6 times a day now
6. People will ask you for advise like you have an exercise science MBA 
7. You get irritable at times
8. Youre going to be tired all the time even with numerous amounts of green tea
9. Say goodbye to you're nightlife. It doesn't exist on cycle, you want results, it allows you to push yourself harder and youre going to feel your body fein for recovery... So a Saturday night date with your mattress and pillow is to die for
10. Don't drink... I had two glasses on nye got sick and went to sleep... A waste... Hence what I said about nightlife lol
11. Your period is not your friend on cycle... It's your enemy and it goes and comes like a sneak attack... I'm not kidding one bit
12. Fiber... Constipation sucksssss
13. Work out harder than you think you can... I keep adding weight and for some reason I end up lifting way more than I ever imagined so DON'T ASSUME!
14. Acne happens a little bit
15. Buy a pack a fresh razors... Your hairs on steroids too... Forget shaving every other day, be prepared for a nightly ritual
16. Don't be that dumb person that thinks steroids literally burn fat
17. Don't be mad if you don't look like an editorial model, you're not suppose to look sick and thin
18. Your breast disappear and they go faster than another body part. Say goodbye and have money for implants you're going to need them b.c you end up looking flat chested... At least back pain is no longer a problem.
19. Some guys will wonder how you're lifting more... Your answer should be genetics not anavar
20. Don't entertain bullshit on steroids b.c. It's a great aid to help you achieve your goals just stay focused and ignore the outside world ESP if it is not needed. 
21. The success you have during a cycle is not a the steroid it's you, so reread the above do homework and then when you fully understand and are aware of what you Re getting yourself into... Then decide to sign up for the steroid train or walk away. 

Why do I stress that.... When I did my research I read a really heart wrenching story that literally broke my heart for this girl. She was on anti steroid forum... Why was I there... Well I wanted to be well informed and I didn't want biased information but lets be real the world we live in is biased. So I decided to find sources where I could get the good sides and a,place to find the bad sides. Anyway besides that, I read this girl she was 20years old at the time had a boyfriend who did bodybuilding and got her involved, she was having a hard time building muscle so he got her some primo and var. she stacked low dosages at 5mg each 2x a day, she did a cycle looked great and felt great... It wasn't until after cycle she noticed a change.... The change was in her voice... She was a singer and she was attending a performing arts school because she wanted to be an opera singer and she could no longer hit the high notes anymore bc her voice would crack. That change impacted her whole life And she decided to attend a different school and a different major. Her dream was shattered. Reading her story I felt for her because her dream wasn't bodybuilding it was singing. Steroids really isn't for anyone. The athlete, the person with a dream that deals with physiques is willing to take on those risks, a singer or an editorial model... Not so much. 

Whatever you do... Do your homework first especially before making a definite decision.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yes I started there and I split the dose one in the morning one a few hours before bed. I am in the middle of my fifth week and I have not started nolvadex , my plans are to taper down to 5mgs of anavar then start the novladex so by the end of January I should be starting that. I def will. I keep learning as I read and as I go through this because honestly I feel like I've gained a world of knowledge from this experience. It's one thing to research it and have thoughts about potential outcomes and to actually live it and see it. It's motivating and challenging at the same time but I think it is worth it with proper planning.
> 
> What I can say:
> 1. Proper planning is needed
> 2. Expect sides at the dosage level I'm taking
> 3. Know how to deal with it
> 4. Stick to the diet and work out regimine that you've had
> 5. Set realistic expectations.. Not that you're going to look like a supermodel and lose bodyfat from a pill
> 6. Expect muscle growth and hardening
> ...


Nicely done!

----------


## Joe7

awesome post electra!!!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> awesome post electra!!!


Thx!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Nicely done!


Thx!

----------


## twitz

Excellent post Electra!  :Smilie:  I should have stated that I have done var before, 5mg for 3 weeks, then 10mg ED for 3, total of 6 weeks. That was about a year ago. I just started my 2nd cycle today. I started with 10mg ED and am going from there.

You're bang on with that info! 

Can't wait to hear how the nolvadex works for you  :Smilie:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Excellent post Electra!  I should have stated that I have done var before, 5mg for 3 weeks, then 10mg ED for 3, total of 6 weeks. That was about a year ago. I just started my 2nd cycle today. I started with 10mg ED and am going from there.
> 
> You're bang on with that info!
> 
> Can't wait to hear how the nolvadex works for you


I'll def let you know... Yeah var is good stuff and I was just saying general statements I just didn't start a new post. Good luck! I can't wait to see how it goes also.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Basically a week left into my cycle... At this point my body is changing as fast as it was orginally but I feel like I'm getting "harder" I'm def getting stronger everyday! I absolutely love it! I'm almost sad it's done so soon. I've basically covered... The side effects, the challenges, the benefits, the risks, obviously my experience, "the unforeseen" hide and go seek period. 
At this point all I really have left to share other than progress is what I learned and what Im taking away from this...

1. I can push myself much more than I thought I can
2. Discipline is crucial to success ... To see results
3. Emotionally... The changes were tough to deal with and scary hence I can see why females sometimes stop a cycle but I learned I was able to with stand the adversity
4. Var wasn't the determining factor in my success, just there to aid it
5. It tough to stay awake on this stuff lol 
6. Fighting my odd cravings was sooo hard
7. Females using aas is very very different than when a male uses aas. 
8. I believe pct for females

That's all folks.... For today at least. Night

----------


## twitz

Sounds like you had a good go with it  :Smilie:  Did you record your measurements before your cycle? Any before/after pics? 

Thanks for taking your time to share this  :Smilie:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Sounds like you had a good go with it  Did you record your measurements before your cycle? Any before/after pics? 
> 
> Thanks for taking your time to share this


Yes and yes. I have the b4 and after measurements in the log somewhere. Lol. Yeah I def had a good run.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

One week left... Today was great. I did upper body and I didn't increase the weight this week. I worked out with a lot more intensity and at a faster rate. I was surprised at my performance and lack of fatigue. Not that I'm complaining lol. It's all good news in my book.

----------


## mojo999

:Big Grin:  Time flies when you're having fun.... LOL

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Time flies when you're having fun.... LOL


I know... I'm sad now  :Frown:

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I know... I'm sad now



That's funny you said that. . .

Are you off already? 


I wonder if you get hit with a depression type state post cycle.

PCT for a guy is no fun time. 


Another thing I didn't even think about.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> That's funny you said that. . .
> 
> Are you off already? 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you get hit with a depression type state post cycle.
> 
> PCT for a guy is no fun time.
> 
> ...




No I have a little less than a week left, I'm going to taper down then use nolvadex but yeah I guess we're both about to find out how this is going down.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> No I have a little less than a week left, I'm going to taper down then use nolvadex but yeah I guess we're both about to find out how this is going down.



Cool, cool. . . . . 


Did it ever change your aggression at all? Any mood changes? I don't remember you mentioning it, I think.

----------


## ghettoboyd

nice log...it was a good read...thanks for being so candid in your posts....

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> nice log...it was a good read...thanks for being so candid in your posts....


Thanks!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Cool, cool. . . . . 
> 
> 
> Did it ever change your aggression at all? Any mood changes? I don't remember you mentioning it, I think.


Not at all... I def caught myself day dreaming from time to time about sex more than I normally would. Aggression in the gym yeah... I go in to an intense workout zone but once I'm done I'm fine, I actually careless and get less emotional about things.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Last week.... 

shoulder curls 22.5 lbs. Today: 35lbs
Shoulder side extensions 10lbs. Today. 17.5lbs
Shoulder extensions 10lbs. Today 17.5 lbs
Tris pull down 70lbs. Today 100lbs
abs 10 reps 4 sets No abs today
cardio for 10 min

I'm very content with the results.

----------


## t-dogg

Great read. Sounds like you did well.My cousins wife is interested in anavar . I love it.


p.s Im in for before and after pics.

----------


## twitz

Glad to hear that you're happy with your results Electra! Thanks for sharing your experience  :Smilie:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Glad to hear that you're happy with your results Electra! Thanks for sharing your experience


Good luck on your cycle.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Post cycle therapy plans:

Taper down on the var over the next week. Taper up on gw501516 over the next week and add nolvadex the following week. I plan on using the nolvadex and gw over the next 30 days. I have decided to share this experience as well. I will keep you updated.

Gw taper up to 10mg morning and 10mg at night
Nolvadex 10 mg morning 10mg at night no tapering 

I will let you know what happens I plan to start this on Monday!

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Awesome log! It's cool to see more women on here that are active in this side of the board.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> have you checked your cholesterol?? 
> 
> good job on the var choice..
> 
> a typical cycle (next time maybe)
> 
> 1-2 weeks 5mg
> 3-8 weeks 10mg
> 
> ...


Not recently, I have an appt scheduled in 2 weeks to get everything checked. I'm doing pct better safe than sorry. Thanks I'm def happy with the results.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Awesome log! It cool to see more women on here that are active in this side of the board.


Thanks yeah I thought it was important bc when I was researching female use over the past few months before I even decided to start cycling I found so much conflicting thoughts, not enough detailed experiences, things were way to vague so I decided I was going to do a detailed log of the good and bad and try to be as in depth as possible. I'm glad to see the other females getting involved too, I think it helps everyone out.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Today pct starts I'll let you know how this goes

----------


## twitz

> Today pct starts I'll let you know how this goes


Good luck with it Electra & thanks for sharing  :Smilie:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

PCT day 1: 

I started my workout with cardio for 15 mins before I started lifting. In the first 60 seconds my heart rate jumped, ironically I didn't break a sweat until the last minute but I felt like the energizer bunny. Before I started working out, I felt so lazy and tired. Through out my whole work out I felt my heart racing at a faster pace. In terms of lifting I usually don't get soar while working out and I was hurting today. I had a lot more endurance during the whole work out. I also got distracted by this guy at the gym and we started talking for a while, no complaints there bc we was def attractive but he asked me if I juiced... That conversation was interesting. I went back and continued my work out and I was surprised at my level of endurance. I'm pretty sure it's the gw bc I didn't feel that level of endurance on var alone or with clen . I still have this burst of energy. If pct stays like this I'd be happy but I somehow feel like I'm being to optimistic! I guess well see.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

PCT day 1: 

I started my workout with cardio for 15 mins before I started lifting. In the first 60 seconds my heart rate jumped, ironically I didn't break a sweat until the last minute but I felt like the energizer bunny. Before I started working out, I felt so lazy and tired. Through out my whole work out I felt my heart racing at a faster pace. In terms of lifting I usually don't get soar while working out and I was hurting today. I had a lot more endurance during the whole work out. I also got distracted by this guy at the gym and we started talking for a while, no complaints there bc we was def attractive but he asked me if I juiced... That conversation was interesting. I went back and continued my work out and I was surprised at my level of endurance. I'm pretty sure it's the gw bc I didn't feel that level of endurance on var alone or with clen . I still have this burst of energy. If pct stays like this I'd be happy but I somehow feel like I'm being to optimistic! I guess well see.

----------


## ANIMAL

I'm still up in the air in regards to the nolvadex for PCT. Every female bodybuilder that I have spoken to says none is needed. I've researched a lot, and read some of the quotes you posted in here on other forums... it's unfortunate that there aren't more threads like this one to read.

My gf will be starting up soon and I have a planned cycle for her so I'm just looking to exhaust all resources before she dives head first. You've obviously done your research and I'll be watching closely through your PCT to see how you feel. Be sure to post here even when you're done with PCT at least for a month. It would be great if a female went for blood work before/during/after to really see what was going on.

I haven't read anything in regards to the var having any effect on the lining of the uterus, but I would imagine SOMETHING is going on by messing around with the female hormones... have you read anything in regards to that? Just curious what, if any affects it has on having kids as well.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> I'm still up in the air in regards to the nolvadex for PCT. Every female bodybuilder that I have spoken to says none is needed. I've researched a lot, and read some of the quotes you posted in here on other forums... it's unfortunate that there aren't more threads like this one to read.
> 
> My gf will be starting up soon and I have a planned cycle for her so I'm just looking to exhaust all resources before she dives head first. You've obviously done your research and I'll be watching closely through your PCT to see how you feel. Be sure to post here even when you're done with PCT at least for a month. It would be great if a female went for blood work before/during/after to really see what was going on.
> 
> I haven't read anything in regards to the var having any effect on the lining of the uterus, but I would imagine SOMETHING is going on by messing around with the female hormones... have you read anything in regards to that? Just curious what, if any affects it has on having kids as well.


 I'm going for bloodwork in a few weeks so I'll let you know and as for me there's so many mixed views and I rather be safe than sorry. as for messing with your lining it def does.... Hands down. It thins it out that's why I have t had a full blown period I've had spotting while I've been on cycle. It's weird its not like on birth control. When I'm on birth control I have a very short period for two or three days and barely any lining that comes out. When off everything my period is super heavy and while on var it's 5 days and it's not a constant period it comes and goes and the lining isn't as thing like when on birth control but it's not as thick as if I weren't on anything. Sorry for the graphic details. It does mess with your hormones bc I think about sex away more than I normally would.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

I read about long term uses can cause infertility but if you stay under 20mg you should be okay but you should be off anavar 6months before getting pregnant. I read this girl on another forum and she got pregnant while on var and she said four different doctors reccomended she terminate... B.c epiphyseal closure hormone gets messed up

Read this it says what happens if youre on var during pregnancy and if you nursing

http://www.webmd.com/drugs/drug-5322...l&pagenumber=3

physeal premature closure
usually the result of injury and seen most often in dogs. Causes abnormal development of the bone, the type and severity depending on the age of the animal and the particular location. The most vulnerable are the radius and ulna, mainly because closure of one physis results in unequal growth of the two parallel bones and angular deformity often results.
Sourced from medical dictionary.com

----------


## ElectraMaddox

PAGEVIEW SOURCE
Epiphyseal closure
Use
epiphysis, osteogenesis

Facts
Premature epiphyseal closure is irreversible and peliosis (purpura), hepatoma, baldness, clitoromegaly and voice changes will likely persist.
In the dog the process of epiphyseal closure is pretty much complete by 18 months' age; in cattle it takes about 2-1/2 years.
Development of an angular deformity around the knee joint, following a posttraumatic premature epiphyseal closure is a rare but serious complication.
Epiphyseal closure is a very serious side effect ofanabolic steroids and all doctors should urge teenagers, especiallyyoung teens, to discontinue steroid use .
This page was last modified on 24 April 2009, at 10:20. This page has been accessed 5,128 times.
About Medical Terms
Medical Terms is a service who provides descriptions and explanations of health related terms. Initially, information in the encyclopedia is mostly generated by artifical intelligence. However link relations between terms are edited by human experts. Thus, every user is encouraged to add non-existent terms in the encyclopedia or to edit parts generated by artifical intelligence(robot). Do NOT edit or delete parts which are not explicitly marked with following label: (generated by robot; please edit if you find it inaccurate). You're free and encouraged to write additional information for any term. To do so, you should first create an account by clicking on the link in the upper right corner. Once you're registered and logged in you may proceed to adding new encyclopedia terms or editing existing 

Sourced steadyhealth.com 


The same reason people under 25 wouldn't take steroids is the same reason why someone looking to get pregnant wouldn't.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Pct day 2

I feel freaking lazy. I drank three cups of tea and I'm working slower than a snail today. I'm not sleepy or tired I'm just not in the mood to do anything.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Pct day 2
> 
> I feel freaking lazy. I'm not sleepy or tired I'm just not in the mood to do anything.



Not good, drink a monster or something. . . Nah, just watch it. Could be a mental thing knowing you are off the juice.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Not good, drink a monster or something. . . Nah, just watch it. Could be a mental thing knowing you are off the juice.


Idk I think I'm getting sick honestly.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Idk I think I'm getting sick honestly.


Boo, that sucks ass. . . I take enough Vitamin C's for me and the next 10 guys. I just have the thought in my mind that getting sick on or close to cycle will be way counterproductive.

----------


## Joe7

drink aloe juice ,

----------


## mojo999

Hi electra. Lethargy post-cycle is fairly common. Unless you are sick, you have to push yourself to train normally  :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Pct day 2
> 
> I feel freaking lazy. I drank three cups of tea and I'm working slower than a snail today. I'm not sleepy or tired I'm just not in the mood to do anything.


How u feeling today??? Better I hope!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Still lazy, I don't feel as bad as yesterday I thought I was catching a cold but I still don't feel normal. Idk if I'm catching something or this is just my body adjusting. As for that I need to go change my tire in 19 degree weather before it gets dark so if Im not sick, well see what happens after I spend a hour outside

----------


## < <Samson> >

Well, that sux. . . . You'll be aight.  :Smilie: 

Are you still hitting the gym? 

It blows when I feel like this, I don't want to do shit and if I do make myself go to the gym, my workouts are weak are just drag on.

Take your vitamin C and take it easy, I would say.

19 < Ouch, it hit 19 here once this year - My first morning back to class. Burrrrr

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Well, that sux. . . . You'll be aight. 
> 
> Are you still hitting the gym? 
> 
> It blows when I feel like this, I don't want to do shit and if I do make myself go to the gym, my workouts are weak are just drag on.
> 
> Take your vitamin C and take it easy, I would say.
> 
> 19 < Ouch, it hit 19 here once this year - My first morning back to class. Burrrrr


Yes I went yesterday, if I can a repair the tire or b get the donut on I'll be there if not I'll be back tomorrow. It's freezing I'm taking breaks in between fixing this. I have a lot of vitamin c. So Ill prob take a bunch after this. I'm just irritated b.c I don't feel good and I don't want to have to deal with this right now.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I try to do shit like this fast, just to get it out of the way. It sucks now and it will suck later.


No roadside assistance? I have it for those special occasions when I don't want to do shit myself, yet I do every time and haven't used it yet. But, it's not 19 out either.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> I try to do shit like this fast, just to get it out of the way. It sucks now and it will suck later.
> 
> 
> No roadside assistance? I have it for those special occasions when I don't want to do shit myself, yet I do every time and haven't used it yet. But, it's not 19 out either.


Seriously I've never needed it so I never thought to get it until today. I'm going to after this but it wasn't too bad my car is so small, it's a little sports car so I finished already. Now I'm going to take my preworkout and head to the gym.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Pct day 3

I went to the gym and man, was I used to not feeling pain, on juice I didn't get that soreness while I was lifting just some pumps, and I worked out my shoulders a few days ago and they are still soar. I didn't get DOMS while on cycle, only a tad bit when I did clen and I did legs yesterday and they are shot today. I'm feeling wiped out. I was def able to push myself a lot harder and I def took advantage of that. I feel like the quality of my work out isn't the same but I think that's just psychological. I know my level of motivation has decreased. I can tell in my work performance, my work out and my day to day chores I do... I'm like yeah I'll do that tomorrow. I think I'm just transitioning but I don't feel like me. I don't know if I'm getting sick or these are just side effects b.c. I don't feel well but I'm not coughing, sneezing or anything like that. I have had a head ache the past few days. All in all I'm still trying to assess what's actually happening at this point but I still think its too early.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Has anyone felt similar going through pct? Especially a few days into it?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

maybe Twist has had some experience!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> maybe Twist has had some experience!


Seriously I'm about to pm her

----------


## twitz

> Seriously I'm about to pm her


Hey girl. Sorry I didn't get your pm till this morning, so I was late replying.

I just read through your posts, trying to get a grasp on when you started feeling this way and I seen that you answered a post on the 22nd that stated you 'lowered the var dose & are off the clen '. Are you still on var, just a lowered dose?

I'm not certain that it's coming off/lowering yur dose that is making you down in the dumps. Some people get a bit of depression when they start M2. And some people experience it with Nolvadex ! When did you start the M2 and how much/often are you taking the nova?

----------


## twitz

How are you feeling today?

----------


## ironman1982

Hope your feeling better today

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> How are you feeling today?


I got off the var today and took nolvadex and I didn't feel as bad as the past few days. I started taking m2 about a week ago but that justs makes me nauseated and I go to sleep. I still don't feel perfect but at least today I could function lol

----------


## ElectraMaddox

So many people keep asking my why I feel I need pct so aside from research, I have it posted in another forum, here is my thought process behind it....

As for pct idc what anyone says I'm glad I'm doing it bc like I said even coming off bc had an effect on me, just coming off aas cold turkey i would imagine would be worse. I can give you more info as I go on with pct I just think what happens is different for females. 

As for hormone levels in females constantly change through out the menstrual cycle and I know birth control regulates that with "female" hormones per say. I think with aas "male" hormones it's a similar situation. I remember coming off bc this last time and I remembered I felt sick like I did coming off of the var even with the taper. What I think happened was my body's hormone levels are readjusting. That's the only connection I could make between why this happened once and why it's happening now. What I felt like off bc it wasn't as intense. What I felt coming off the var was def more intense for me. 

I guess I can say Ive been feeling a mild form of depression. I'm lazy and unmotivated. Which is so unlike me. Also it's hard to determine what is purely the cause b.c 1 a menstrual cycle has like three different phases in it of when different things occur. I think my next cycle Im going to incorporate my where I am in my cycle with my usuage so I can accurate correlate the two. I think that will give me a better idea of what is going on. As well as being able to describe it in an manner that makes more sense. 

Also coming off aas generally your period stops so to activate it and get it back where it needs to be it actually makes sense to use a fertility drug like clomid. I'm just concerned about rebounding so Im using nolvadex nor am I concerned about being fertile at this point. What I probably will do though is after this second cycle I will lay off the aas for a while, take on a long pct probably use clomid until my body starts acting normal again. To me is doesn't make sense to go cold turkey when I have a million more hormones fluctuating everyday than what a dude does and they need pct.

It seems irrational to me to just get off of it and I also think that's why a lot of long term female users develop those masculine traits. I don't think they give their bodies enough time, or a chance to recover. What I mean by that is if you're on bc for one year, and you get off bc you want to have a baby, an doctor will recommend to wait a month for your hormones to settle out but let you know it can take up to six months and if it's not regulating b.c you've been on bc for So long they prescribe you clomid to help you become fertile again... So if on bc i many need a form of "pct" why would I not need it on aas. Especially if I want to maintain my femininity!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Def feeling much better today! About time. I actually did work today! I just did cardio and Im still sore from this past weeks work outs. All in all today was a good day in my book. On Sunday I plan on recapping this past week in detail.

----------


## twitz

> Def feeling much better today! About time. I actually did work today! I just did cardio and Im still sore from this past weeks work outs. All in all today was a good day in my book. On Sunday I plan on recapping this past week in detail.


Yay! Super happy that you're feeling better  :Smilie:

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Yay! Super happy that you're feeling better


x2

Feeling like shit isn't so swell.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

You're not kidding the first few days were rough I literally felt bad but today showed signs of hope.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

PCT week 1 review... Just about

The first few days felt like a horrible hang over/cold. Idk the exact cause but my body wasn't taking it so well. 
DOMS... Oh man I completely forgot what that was the past six weeks and it was lovely not to have it. Let me tell you this... When it comes back its like that ex boyfriend you never wanted to see again reappearing. Waking up feeling sore is something I could live with out.
JOINT PAIN... Seriously though? I have never in my life ever had joint pain and I feel like a little old lady. In rationalizing this I did over the past six weeks push my body to extreme points in terms of lifting. I consistently pushed myself to lift more every week even if it was a small increase. I believe this is the aftermath and my body telling me to slow down. I'm pretty certain there's some inflammation going on in my shoulders and around my knees. 

Mentally I wasnt as focused or motivated to do anything. Just plain old lazy. I started taking the nolvadex early and a few days in I started to feel better than how I was feeling but not dramatically different. I also believe that the physical changes like the DOMS and joint pain took a toll on me mentally because I had been feeling like wonder woman the past few weeks and the sky was the limit and well I started to crash and burn. I guess my ego didn't like that too much. 

As for my period I should be getting it very soon but I have a feeling not to expect it. If I wanted it back I really should be taking clomid but I plan on another cycle after this and then my next pct will include that to stimulate my cycle again b.c. Clomid stimulates ovulation in women and in turn when the egg doesn't meet sperm... Well it drops and your good old friend the period comes along. 

At this point things are getting better physically and mentally but I still don't feel great or even normal. I'm hoping in the next few days things settle out. All in all I think pct is exactly what I expected it to be... Not fun and a pain. The best way I can explain it is you feel like you're in. A plane and your driving it and you want to go as high and as fast as you can and when you surpass what you thought you could you want it more, until you push the plane to limits it wasn't prepared to handle and as much as you want to continue you know you need to slow down and do some maintenance on the plane to prepare for your next ride. As you're slowing down and coming down from that adrenaline high, it's bitter sweet. You accomplished the best thing ever but at the same time its over, you want more and you come to the realization that it's over. Now your tired and it's time to go in, take a break. You keep wanting back that feeling and at the same time you're not feeling as good as you were... It's like my brain (mentally) is the pilot and my body (physically) is the plane. 

That's the best analogy I can use to make sense of what PCT is like for a female at least from my expirience so far. Nolvadex is helping take the "edge" off, my band aid right now. I really can't complain at this point and that's all I have for now... "that's all folks" ... Until next time.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Very interesting read and thank you for sharing. Will u be continuing pct into next week??

----------


## twitz

Sorry you're still having a case of the 'blahs', but I'm happy to hear that you're pulling through.

Up your fish oil Miss! I forgot about that joint pain & inflammation. Like even double your dose for a couple of days and make certain not to skip on it. That will help!  :Smilie:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Sorry you're still having a case of the 'blahs', but I'm happy to hear that you're pulling through.
> 
> Up your fish oil Miss! I forgot about that joint pain & inflammation. Like even double your dose for a couple of days and make certain not to skip on it. That will help!


I take 4 a day as it is of fish oil and I take 2 flax seed oil pills a day... Those are the max dosages for omega 3

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Very interesting read and thank you for sharing. Will u be continuing pct into next week??


Yeah I have 4 weeks of pct planned just in case I need to take it that far. I know my cycle was only six weeks and I didn't stack aas so idk if I need a full four weeks but I'm prepared in case I do.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

One week in and today I feel much better. I got in a great workout and had the motivation to do it! I'm very content that I finally don't feel like blahhhh. I'll let you know how the rest of the week goes.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

8 days in to pct and I feel amazing I had a two hour workout and I was able to put a lot of work in at the gym. Work went well and I got a lot done. Finally the upward trend I was hoping for! I was able to lift heavy and put all my effort in with no problemssss! I'm amazed! Now let's hope it stays this.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 8 days in to pct and I feel amazing I had a two hour workout and I was able to put a lot of work in at the gym. Work went well and I got a lot done. Finally the upward trend I was hoping for! I was able to lift heavy and put all my effort in with no problemssss! I'm amazed! Now let's hope it stays this.


Happy for ya girl. It is a relief too cuz I am not looking forward to what you were going through!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Happy for ya girl. It is a relief too cuz I am not looking forward to what you were going through!


Yeah it wasn't fun. At least it was only a few days. I'm just glad the entire pct wasn't like that.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Good. Glad that is over! Have u noticed any change to your results since u start PCT???

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Good. Glad that is over! Have u noticed any change to your results since u start PCT???


I'm maintaining my gains but I'm not stronger. That's what's I've noticed and my body is taking longer to heal, every 48 hours I could workout a body part and now I have to wait 72 hours. Also I have a little joint pain that I didn't feel and It takes longer to do a set. I mean there's a lot of noticeable differences they are not extreme but you can certainly tell.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Pct cont...

Today's workout was great. I feel 100 percent like me. I don't feel like wonder woman but I'm back to normal. I'm able to self motivate and push myself through workouts even though I can't push myself the way I did on cycle. So it's a little different. I guess it took a full week for the adjustment. I am keeping my physique so far lol. Ive heard so many horror stories after females come off cycle how they gain weight and look gross after a cycle. So I'll keep you updated on that. I doubt I'd allow that but then again Idk if that could happen. The nolvadex does a great job at getting rid of bloating. I hate when I have the pop belly look and I noticed a few days into taking it my stomach looks tighter. It could also be the combo of that and gw. Any questions let me know... Ill keep you updated through out my pct journey.

----------


## mojo999

Hey... sounds like you've bounced back  :Smilie:  didn't take that long either....  :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey... sounds like you've bounced back  didn't take that long either....


I am encouraged by this too!!!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Hey... sounds like you've bounced back  didn't take that long either....


Yeah for a few days it was really bad but no it didn't take long at all! What a relief.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> I am encouraged by this too!!!


I'm happy about it for sure!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Just any FYI... Later tonight I'm going to do a cycle recap, pct recap... That means... The things I've learned, the mistakes I made and what I plan on changing going forward as well as what my next cycle plan is going to be and why. So keep your eyes open... If there's anything you want me to address in that post please, pm or post it and when I get in tonight I'll make sure I incorporate it in My recap!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Recap 101: SWOT Analysis on/off cycle


Strengths: 
- self motivated, consistent, disciplined and knowledgeable

Weaknesses: 
- pushed my body too hard on a lot of occasions
- need to add in more HIIT sessions
- need to focus on more core work outs 

Opportunities: 
- First hand experience becomes very valuable
- I have an extensive log Ive utilized to design my next cycle
- Preparation time is on my side

Threats
- chocolate lol
- injury
- pct blues :/

Most memorable moments:
The initial shock of feeling the steroids work. 
Seeing myself progress physically, mentally and emotionally
Feeling good when people compliment me on the changed they see.

My action plan:
I plan on adding more HIIT sessions, changing my diet to be more pre-contest like, more core work outs.
Cycle 2: primo, eq, masteron stack... 1cc a week in combo.
.1 cc of primo
.2 cc of eq
.2 cc of mast
1/2 cc each injection 2x a week 
12 weeks 

I feel with that combo it will help off set the sides and produce results and the aggression I need.

----------


## twitz

thanks for posting! 

what are your goals for your 2nd cycle? when do you plan on starting it? 

I hope you keep another log for this one!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> thanks for posting! 
> 
> what are your goals for your 2nd cycle? when do you plan on starting it? 
> 
> I hope you keep another log for this one!


After this pct... I plan on starting and I want a harder look and to lift heavier I don't want too much mass. I think I might post updates but I don't think I will do it as extensive but I'll keep you updated.

----------


## twitz

> After this pct... I plan on starting and I want a harder look and to lift heavier I don't want too much mass. I think I might post updates but I don't think I will do it as extensive but I'll keep you updated.


Gotcha  :Smilie: . How many mg/ml s the stuff you'll be using? Or if you don't have it, how many mgs/ week does that work out to be?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Gotcha . How many mg/ml s the stuff you'll be using? Or if you don't have it, how many mgs/ week does that work out to be?


I already have the gear primo... 100mg/ml eq 200 mg/ml and mast 100mg/ml all 10ml vials. I'll have these for a while. 
What I plan on doing is make a cutting stack...
Primo 20mg a week
Eq 80 mg/wk ... This one I'm not 100 percent set on I might go down to 40 a week 
Mast 40mg/wk

I know I could go much higher on the dosages but I want to minimize the sides. I'd prefer to stay on the low end for each aas. I'm looking at 120mg to 160mg a week in total. I think that's pretty light and a good starting point. This cycle is def. more experimental for sure. I think this is more trial and error.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

So everything's settled out. Next week I'm suppose to be getting my labs done. I have to call in Tuesday once my authorization is processed. Hopefully all goes well and as planned. I went to the dr yesterday and they just did my blood pressure 120/74 temp 97.6. And my weight is at 138lbs so I gained a little weight... Def muscle though so I'm not upset about that. All in all the dr said I'm a healthy woman. I'll keep you posted on the labs and maybe some of you can help me out with that. When they come in.

----------


## t-dogg

Nice!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Nice!


Thank you!

----------


## < <Samson> >

You rock 138 < What was your height again?, I missed it I think.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> You rock 138 < What was your height again?, I missed it I think.


I'm 5'6

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Heading into week three of pct

Guess what happened at the gym.... Yeah I got my freaking period. One it's late and two its not a usual period. I wouldn't even know I had it until I "wipe" clean. I know disgusting but normally I hear after a cycle your period is missing for a few months... I guess in some respect pct has helped because I have it just a much more toned down version of my period than I would normally have.

----------


## twitz

> Heading into week three of pct
> 
> Guess what happened at the gym.... Yeah I got my freaking period. One it's late and two its not a usual period. I wouldn't even know I had it until I "wipe" clean. I know disgusting but normally I hear after a cycle your period is missing for a few months... I guess in some respect pct has helped because I have it just a much more toned down version of my period than I would normally have.


Argh... What a drag! Most gals say it's a few months, but sometimes their cycles are longer and no pct. Plus everyone's bodies are so different! 

How old are you Electra?

I guess you can look on the plus side - you're back to normal pretty quickly! Much better than having to worry about it!  :Smilie:

----------


## jedax

isnt that normal?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Argh... What a drag! Most gals say it's a few months, but sometimes their cycles are longer and no pct. Plus everyone's bodies are so different! 
> 
> How old are you Electra?
> 
> I guess you can look on the plus side - you're back to normal pretty quickly! Much better than having to worry about it!


24 I'll be 25 in 5 months. Yeah it def is but I wasn't expecting it to be that quick

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> isnt that normal?


Isn't what normal

----------


## jedax

> Isn't what normal


getting your period few days later than the expected time.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> getting your period few days later than the expected time.


Yeah but some females say they don't get their period for months after being on a cycle.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Crazy, the hormonal balance in a female seems to be even more delicate then it is for a guy.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Crazy, the hormonal balance in a female seems to be even more delicate then it is for a guy.


Yeah I def agree with that... I mean if a guy were to take female hormones I'm sure you'd see the difference in a dude faster than a female also..l you know what I mean?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Yeah I def agree with that... I mean if a guy were to take female hormones I'm sure you'd see the difference in a dude faster than a female also..l you know what I mean?



I suppose so, if a guy took estrogen in some form who knows WTF it would do and how fast.


And we are talking the opposite here, test for females in some form. . . . 

Crazy shit, I never really thought of it like that since you are not taking test but another roid instead. I thought it would straight do nothing as far as negative sides go. It's not like it's shutting down your natural test production. 


Either way, still good to follow. I never thought of this shit, just good info I can reference later on if need be.



Keep it up, you seem to be on it still - Juice or not.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> I suppose so, if a guy took estrogen in some form who knows WTF it would do and how fast.
> 
> 
> And we are talking the opposite here, test for females in some form. . . . 
> 
> Crazy shit, I never really thought of it like that since you are not taking test but another roid instead. I thought it would straight do nothing as far as negative sides go. It's not like it's shutting down your natural test production. 
> 
> 
> Either way, still good to follow. I never thought of this shit, just good info I can reference later on if need be.
> ...


Thanks. Females do have test also and from coming off a cycle I think we do get shut down. I think it's not as bad b.c. We don't have as much but it's still happens. Plus estrogen rebound can happen after a cycle also... So yeah there's def sides. I'm glad it's helping that's certainly the purpose of this log.

----------


## t-dogg

Do you have before/after pics?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Do you have before/after pics?


I'm not sending out anymore pictures at this point I'm sorry idk if anyone else will share there's but I need to be careful bc of my job and I already had a close call.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

One week left on pct and I'm feeling great. I can't wait to start my next cycle. I have kept my gains but I haven't increased in strength over the last few weeks.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> One week left on pct and I'm feeling great. I can't wait to start my next cycle. I have kept my gains but I haven't increased in strength over the last few weeks.



That's good for sure.

I just can't help to laugh that it's the same for male and female. I won't talk shit, I am in the process of a 6+ month run. We, the self indulgent sheeple like shit and will not stop doing what we like for whatever reason.

How's the cardio going? < ****, I haven't even done cardio in almost a month.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> That's good for sure.
> 
> I just can't help to laugh that it's the same for male and female. I won't talk shit, I am in the process of a 6+ month run. We, the self indulgent sheeple like shit and will not stop doing what we like for whatever reason.
> 
> How's the cardio going? < ****, I haven't even done cardio in almost a month.


Lmao def .... I've been taking different classes for cardio do far so good but I'm always hungry it horrible but I'm on the right track.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I learn to like the hunger while cutting. Kind of look forward to it now since this force feeding of 3k cals per day is getting way old. 

You seem way active, I'm surprised you have any Bf left to lose. Damn genetics - But, you have to be getting close to extreme lean status. I say a few more months and you'll be six pack worthy. 

R u on any uppers now? EC or Clen or other crap?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> I learn to like the hunger while cutting. Kind of look forward to it now since this force feeding of 3k cals per day is getting way old. 
> 
> You seem way active, I'm surprised you have any Bf left to lose. Damn genetics - But, you have to be getting close to extreme lean status. I say a few more months and you'll be six pack worthy. 
> 
> R u on any uppers now? EC or Clen or other crap?


No right now. When I get on cycle Ill prob run clen . I'm always working out my body lovessss my being fat jk... I'm am getting lean I'm hoping in a few months to get a six pack my stomach is flat right now but I want the ripped look

----------


## twitz

How the pct going Electra? How are you feeling now that it's coming to an end?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> How the pct going Electra? How are you feeling now that it's coming to an end?


I feel great! I just want to start this next cycle now so I'm just prepping for that. If anything I don't recover as fast and I sleep a lot on leg day and back day but other than that I'm feeling good. How's your cycle going?

----------


## Joe7

This may be a stupid question. Is Var the same as Anavar . My supplier sugested my wife do a 50 day cy le of Anavar doing 20 mg x day. Is this ok?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> This may be a stupid question. Is Var the same as Anavar. My supplier sugested my wife do a 50 day cy le of Anavar doing 20 mg x day. Is this ok?


Yes it's the same, I think the cycle length is about right. It's a little over 6 weeks I think 20mg is high though. That's generally what is considered the female maximum dosage...but then again idk her goals, age, diet or workout. I eat clean, once every two weeks I cheat at one meal with something small and I workout 6x a week for at least an hour a day and I do mostly weight training with a moderate amount of cardio so the results were fast and dramatic on my physique. I look muscular. I'm still feminine but I look very athletic at this point. What exactly is she looking to do?

----------


## Joe7

> Yes it's the same, I think the cycle length is about right. It's a little over 6 weeks I think 20mg is high though. That's generally what is considered the female maximum dosage...but then again idk her goals, age, diet or workout. I eat clean, once every two weeks I cheat at one meal with something small and I workout 6x a week for at least an hour a day and I do mostly weight training with a moderate amount of cardio so the results were fast and dramatic on my physique. I look muscular. I'm still feminine but I look very athletic at this point. What exactly is she looking to do?


She also works out 6 times a week, eats super clean barely ever cheats. She is 5'2 weights 110 around 22 BF, looks good but she wants to get more muscle in her legs and booty and shrink her stomach fat. After 2 kids she hasn't been able to get her stomach to tighten and she has stretch marks so she is a bit frustrated because of that. That's why she wants to take it to the next level and try VAR but my guy told her that 20mg was fine for her but I have been reading your thread since day one that's why I wanted to make sure Var was the same Anavar . 

So you don't recommend her doing 20mg? I was thinking maybe start 5mg for 1st week, 10mg for 5 weeks and back to 5mg for the last week. Tks in advance for the imput!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> She also works out 6 times a week, eats super clean barely ever cheats. She is 5'2 weights 110 around 22 BF, looks good but she wants to get more muscle in her legs and booty and shrink her stomach fat. After 2 kids she hasn't been able to get her stomach to tighten and she has stretch marks so she is a bit frustrated because of that. That's why she wants to take it to the next level and try VAR but my guy told her that 20mg was fine for her but I have been reading your thread since day one that's why I wanted to make sure Var was the same Anavar . 
> 
> So you don't recommend her doing 20mg? I was thinking maybe start 5mg for 1st week, 10mg for 5 weeks and back to 5mg for the last week. Tks in advance for the imput!


I think your cycle makes sense, see her tolerance taper up to ten then taper down, the var won't add muscle or reduce fat in certain spots or help with stretch marks, her overall body comp will look different. Her body comp will become more muscular but muscular in her genetic make up, I have huge calfs and toned arms but my still no six pack, that's just my body genetically so I need to be at a super low body fat to see my abdominal muscles yet the rest of my muscles potrude. I think ten is a good start I think 20mg is a heavy cycle but everyone's different at 12.5mg and diet and exercise it did a lot for me and she's like half my height and weight so I doubt she even needs 12.5mg to see results... Save the money and if she wants to cycle again use your saving on that.

----------


## Joe7

> I think your cycle makes sense, see her tolerance taper up to ten then taper down, the var won't add muscle or reduce fat in certain spots or help with stretch marks, her overall body comp will look different. Her body comp will become more muscular but muscular in her genetic make up, I have huge calfs and toned arms but my still no six pack, that's just my body genetically so I need to be at a super low body fat to see my abdominal muscles yet the rest of my muscles potrude. I think ten is a good start I think 20mg is a heavy cycle but everyone's different at 12.5mg and diet and exercise it did a lot for me and she's like half my height and weight so I doubt she even needs 12.5mg to see results... Save the money and if she wants to cycle again use your saving on that.


She wants to know if your gains have been enough that your pants or jeans size has gone up? Is it really necessary to do a pct or not ? my guy said there's no need , but I noticed you did so I want to know your opinion . tks

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> She wants to know if your gains have been enough that your pants or jeans size has gone up? Is it really necessary to do a pct or not ? my guy said there's no need , but I noticed you did so I want to know your opinion . tks


No my pants size didn't go it went down but I don't look skinny Per say I look athletic and I'm glad I did pct the first few days off I felt like garbage and doing pct I got my period back right after cycle versus two or three months... I think your guy is a guy and doesn't know much.... Sorry to be harsh but if she wants kids in the future do pct... If she doesn't care about menopause settling in army don't... That's my outlook on it. I think clomid is better for pct even though I didn't use that because its it actually used to stimulate a woman's fertility... Just things to think about... I think 20mg she might go up a pants size or so...

----------


## Joe7

Thanks Electra, I think 5mg for a week and then 10mg for 5 weeks and the last week back to 5 mg will be perfect. I wonder how much clomid and for how long for the pct is optimal. We don't want anymore kids anyway but it's better to do pct to be safe. She is starting Monday, I'll let you know her progress.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Thanks Electra, I think 5mg for a week and then 10mg for 5 weeks and the last week back to 5 mg will be perfect. I wonder how much clomid and for how long for the pct is optimal. We don't want anymore kids anyway but it's better to do pct to be safe. She is starting Monday, I'll let you know her progress.


That's awesome! Best of luck and I'd run 5 or 10 mg a day for a few weeks at least two to four until she gets her period so you know everything's go to go.... Everyone's body is different. I realized two weeks of pct was enough for me and I over planned my pct. I think you're making a wise decision because I have about 30lbs on your wife and 12.5mg did a lot for me and I had sides so I can images being 30lbs less. Take care and I'm def interested in hearing about her progress for sure.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Due to the overwhelming Pms here's my avatar...

----------


## Joe7

Wooow Electra, you look great, congrats!!!!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Wooow Electra, you look great, congrats!!!!


Thank you

----------


## Joe7

Wife started today with 7mg for 6 days. She will be splitting the 20mg pills in 3. I'll let you know how that works out.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Wife started today with 7mg for 6 days. She will be splitting the 20mg pills in 3. I'll let you know how that works out.


Sounds great! Good luck

----------


## ElectraMaddox

This thread is basically done.. I'm on to a new cycle... Hoped this helped everyone! See you on the other threads

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> This thread is basically done.. I'm on to a new cycle... Hoped this helped everyone! See you on the other threads


Thank you for the wonderful contribution!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Thank you for the wonderful contribution!


Thank you!

----------


## ironman1982

Great log well done and again a good contribution to others on the forum  :Smilie:

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Great log well done and again a good contribution to others on the forum


Thanks!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I'm on to a new cycle



Already?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Already?


Yeah, I was scheduled to get bloodwork done but we had a blizzard and they couldn't get me in for two more weeks so I was like I'm just gonna start then get tests done while on cycle

----------


## plynn

Are you kidding?? You've lost 2in in your hips in 7 days??? I'm sold! Are you stacking or just using var? Keep up the great work!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Are you kidding?? You've lost 2in in your hips in 7 days??? I'm sold! Are you stacking or just using var? Keep up the great work!!


EM is no longer member in good standing. I know she would answer u if given the opportunity. 

I don't know for sure but I would have to say she was probably staking. She often did and there wasnt much this gal didn't take. She competed in October and placed fairly well. Put on a lot of muscle between the time she posted this log to her competition. In one of her last posts a few weeks back, she did intent to compete in 2014.

----------


## bambi15

I hope this thread is still running! Im looking at starting var, 10 mg a day for 8 weeks. THis is my first EVER dabble with anything like this. Anyone have any advice! I would love to have another lady to talk to during my cycle. Also does anyone know where i can see before and after? Are there any blogs where they have only used var and not stacked it with clen ? Thanks!!!!

----------


## Brett N

bambi15, going by your name...you are female. You need to ask one of the mods for female status so you can go to that special section of the forums. I am sure you could probably get a lot of help from the fellow women of the forum there also.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Var @ 10mg a day is pretty much a standard for a female to start on


If all is good, you can ramp up higher

----------


## dusted411

Was thinking of grabbing some for me girl for months now, this thread is a really good tool for any girl considering var. So thank you for being so upfront and informative about your progress diet and side effects. 
Again awesome thread sounds like you're kicking ass keep it up!!!!!

----------


## Cidmercury

> I hope this thread is still running! Im looking at starting var, 10 mg a day for 8 weeks. THis is my first EVER dabble with anything like this. Anyone have any advice! I would love to have another lady to talk to during my cycle. Also does anyone know where i can see before and after? Are there any blogs where they have only used var and not stacked it with clen? Thanks!!!!


I'm in the same boat and fairly new to this forum

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'm in the same boat and fairly new to this forum


What's your plan?

----------


## Cidmercury

> What's your plan?


I don't really have much of a plan as I'm pretty uneducated when it comes to this I just follow my husbands advice and training. Eating clean and going to the gym. I've JUST started a cycle of Anavar 10mg.

----------


## Cidmercury

I wanna know I'm doing this right and going to achieve the max benefits and see what I can accomplish

----------


## Giggle

If your like most girls you'll see changes pretty quick if this is your first time dabbling - and you've got good product.
Good luck!

----------


## Cidmercury

> If your like most girls you'll see changes pretty quick if this is your first time dabbling - and you've got good product.
> Good luck!


Thanks! I'm into my 3rd week and already seeing changes I didn't expect to happen so quick

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Thanks! I'm into my 3rd week and already seeing changes I didn't expect to happen so quick



Sounds just about right

Pretty much any faster acting form of AAs will kick in right around the 2 to 3 week mark.


It should go well, monitor yourself closely. But 10mg of Var is like standard female practice as is test for guy's 1st run.


GL

----------


## Jazzygym

Thanks for this very helpful thread, I am just about to order my first cycle of Var, can't wait.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Back with the resurrection - damn, this shit seems like it was a 100 years ago

----------


## Jazzygym

Great thread, have you an update on how it went?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Great thread, have you an update on how it went?


Original poster was banned :/

----------


## < <Samson> >

She did pretty well IMO, took herself to a whole other level


This was just a first round

----------


## peanut-lifting

re: #94


> Welllll.... My core is so much stronger than when I started. My abs are starting to form a tad bit and they are stronger for sure.


you said your core is stronger.... were you working it out in any particular way, doing heaps or any abs at all, or it just got stronger from training your main body parts?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> re: #94 you said your core is stronger.... were you working it out in any particular way, doing heaps or any abs at all, or it just got stronger from training your main body parts?


OP member is banned. The only thing I do for abs anymore is planks and squats and roman chair.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

and diet. Diet is key.  :Smilie:

----------


## peanut-lifting

> Keep at it, juiced or not. If you don't the work you have done sure gets lost fast. Way faster and easier than it took to achieve.



watching the aftermath would be interesting because i would be terrified of getting off and losing all my hard earned gains after all the sides and so forth i had to deal with and emotions and the hard training lol

----------


## CiCi_Inked

Great log! I know the OP is no longer on here..but this was a great log to help me with my first cycle.

----------


## Johnhenson

anyone know why OP is banned? just curious

----------


## < <Samson> >

> anyone know why OP is banned? just curious


It's a very long story

----------


## SWR

Thanks for this! I wasn't aware of the birth control factor--do you know why the two can't work together?

Me:
height 5'1.5"
weight 115 (as of today--hoping to move down in the next 4.5 weeks until peak week)
fat 15% and stubborn

medications (my thyroid was taken out due to cancerous nodules):
Synthroid 
Lyothyronine
Microgestin 1/20 (birth control)

sups:
Hazmat fat burner (half dose) started 6 days ago
Fish oils
Multi Vs
Magnesium
BCAAs
Melatonin at night

Started on var--7.5 mg per day for now, I'm on day 5. My biggest fear as far as side effects is changes in personality, since I have kids.

Diet:
Water 1+ gallon
Protein 136 (ground turkey, chicken, eggwhites, tilapia and Mutant Whey once a day)
Carbs 53 (oats, blackberries, quinoa, green beans, broccoli and brussels sprouts)
Fat 50 (from the meats, olive oil/coconut oil, natural peanut/almond butter)
Daily total calories 1,263

Gym:
Split supersets and 12 minute sprints (except on legs day) + one day HIT (Crossfit style for time) + 30 minutes moderate cardio later each day, 4 days work one day rest then start over--coach will probably change it all on me this week again, lol




> My girlfriend just finished up a var cycle, she had zero side effects. Do want to make note you can't be on birth control while taking var. 
> 
> You should post up your diet with macros in order to see optimal fat loss by dialing in your diet. We'll be able to help better.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Start your own thread 

Birth control & juice don't work due to - I think - some sort of hormonal effect from the AAs.

As far as I know 


Just from what I know - no b control while on AAs

----------


## newbumonagirl

Hi I just s tarted Var 12.5 I'm super pumped!

----------

